# New Permanent Audax Launched: Montgomery Madness. 200km



## Philip Whiteman (8 Feb 2010)

The Beacon now has a third audax in its armoury. The Montgomery Madness is a 200km 'permanent' audax can be ridden on any date of your choosing once you have received your Brevet and route card. All you need do is to enter in advance, ride the route and collect your evidence of passage (receipts, etc).

The route is hilly and picturesque. Aside from crossing several grand open panaromas such as Stiperstones, The Long Mynd, Stanford Bank and Mortimers Forest, it also passes through delightful Georgian towns.

Route:
- Bewdley
- Bromyard
- Ludlow
- Knighton
- Montgomery
- Bridgnorth
- Bewdley

For full details on the route and to enter online: http://www.beaconrcc.org.uk/audax/perms/index.html









Climbing: 3,450m 
Audax Altitude Award points: 3.5


----------



## GrumpyGregry (8 Feb 2010)

Looks great. I'm looking for a first permanent to do and can combine this tasty looking route with a stay in Llanidloes.


----------

